# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  Some Lyrics/Poems

## BNW

Live your life?

Properly schooled we been, 
In rough language and arithmatic, 
Foreign fiascos and the dirty aftermath. 
Some of us did good, 
Passed with flying colors, 
But whose flags were we a waving, 
And what happened to the others, 
The ones who didn’t do so good, 
Living under a dirty hood, 
Maybe they found wisdom, 
And know all the right secrets, 
Magicians, they just keep pulling babies 
out from under the covers. 
But is that anyway to live your life? 

Beaten and broken, 
We captains think on, 
But which side did the beatings 
Really occur on? 
The flesh, blood and bone, 
Sing a sirens song, 
It’s easy to mimic, 
But to do so is wrong. 
Stop your complaining, 
You are not suffering 
No real pain nor real strife, 
But is that really anyway to live your life? 

Below deck the, 
Creaky and cold 
Light shining down, 
the sun above 
Is worth more than the gold. 
Yet I come to understand, 
That luck lays in a beggars poker hand, 
And the cards can’t be flipped 
Til he be ready. 
Riding rough, 
Yet oh so steady. 
Butis that anyway to live your life? 

Pa is sitting at home, 
His wife out for the evening. 
Two guests to his house, 
He will soon be greeting. 
He is married, 
But he will spend tonight weaving, 
In and out of holes, 
And if his wife were to find out, 
It would end in him leaving. 
Even though she is doing the same thing out at town. 
But is this any way to live your life? 

Old hook finds a map, 
A treasure he`s chasing. 
Peter and Wendy, 
Love is what they are making. 
The ticking is left to the grandfather clock, 
Not a noise is heard, 
From that troublesome croc, 
Whom never did find his Neverland. 
And as old hook parks his boat on the sand, 
He becomes richer than any other man, 
Running the gold through his hands, 
But a deck of cards he has naught, 
You have to flip a card after 
You find what you have for so long sought. 
Is that what you were always taught? 
Or were you to busy thinking about how 
You really should be living your life? 





Him
I walk up to the commissioner
And he looks at me as if I was a prisoner.
But yet, everything I own,
I have bought from him.

I hand in my ticket to the Ferris wheel,
I have no money, but I would never steal.
From the women, or the children,
Or him

I swim in a lake; I had to pay to get in.
Though to not swim in this lake, is a sin.
But, heavens a knocking and I want to get in.
And I have to be approved by him.

The stop sign watches your every move.
Under its eye, you pay your dues.
The rich can pay, they put it in.
But I am saving my money for him.

The draw bridge opens, before a red sky.
And all of us prisoners wonder why.
So much blood was spilt, so many people died.
Was it all because of him?

The gap between the gates ajar
But millions run to the drinking bar.
But I make a wish on my lucky star.
And sit back and wait for him.

Whole lives spent,
Pure poets bent,
Death letters sent,
Civilizations came and went,
Heat builds up, without a vent,
Fire burns, and lives lost leave a dent.
All because of him.

But we hang him upon our wall.
We speak proudly of him, but don’t really care at all.
Now he doesn’t seem quite so tall.
But yet we still worship him.

----------


## BNW

These are just the two most recent things that I have written. If anyone could read them and give me some constructive criticism or compliments it would be much appreciated. If you pm me a link to your work I will do the same for you. Thanks

----------

